

Google Chrome HTTPS Address Bar Spoofing - dielel
http://blog.acrossecurity.com/2012/01/google-chrome-https-address-bar.html

======
g3orge
did you know that Google pays the developers who submit security bugs on
Chrome?

~~~
gkoberger
Both Chrome and Firefox do. These "bug bounties" have more than paid for
themselves. (Disclaimer: I'm a Mozilla developer)

[http://ostatic.com/blog/for-mozilla-google-and-bug-
hunters-b...](http://ostatic.com/blog/for-mozilla-google-and-bug-hunters-bug-
bounties-are-big-business)

------
Drbble
Holy cow. Google hosts an open redirection? Amazon shut down its open
redirectors 5 years ago.

